# التروس



## AGOOR95 (25 يوليو 2010)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_​ 
_بصفتى عضو جديد فليس لدى الخبره الكافي__ة_
_لأقدم مواضيع عاليه ولكنى ابذ ما فى وسعى_​ 

_التروس Gears_
التروس هى عجلات ذات أسنان بأشكال خاصة, وهى عناصر مكنية يستفاد منها فى نقل عزم الدوران
أو الحركة الدورانية مباشرة من عمود لاخر.​ 
تتميز التروس بنقل الحركة الدورانية أو تحويلها إلى حركة مستقيمة خلال مسافلت قصيرة, دون فقد فى السرعة وذلك لعدم وجود إنزلاق مثل الذى يحدث بالسيور مع بكراتها.​ 
أنواع الترس Types of Gears​ 
توجد أنواع متعددة من التروس التى يختلف إستخدام كل منها عن الاخر بإختلاف شكل أسنانها . . فيما يلى عرض لأنواع التروس المختلفة كل منها على حدة ​ 
1.التروس ذات الأسنان المستقيمة (العدلة)​Supr Gears ​التروس ذات الأسنان المستقيمة (العدلة) الوضحة بالشكل أسنانها مستقيمة





وتعتبر هذه التروس من أكثر أنواع التروس أنتشارا فى نقل الحركة الدائرية للأعمدة المتوازية عندما تكون الأعمدة قريبة نسبيا من بعضها البعض​ 


2.التروس ذات الأسنان المستقيمة و الجريدة المسننة​Rack and Pinion​تستعمل التروس ذات الأسنان المستقيمة (العدلة) مع الجريدة المسننة الموضحة بالشكل على تحويل الحركة المستقيمة إلى الدائرية و العكس.


3.التروس ذات الأسنان المستقيمة الداخلية​Internal Gears​تستخدم هذه التروس فى نقل الحركة بين الأعمدة المتوازية عندما تكون المسافة بين محوريهما صغير جدا كما فى الشكل


4.التروس ذات الأسنان المائلة​Helical Gears​التروس ذات الأسنان المائلة الموضحة فى الشكل أسنانها مائلة على محاورها بزواية محددة و مناسبة.
تستخدم هذه التروس فى نقل الحركة الدائرية للأعمدة المتوازية بصناديق تروس الات القطع.
تتميز التروس ذات الأسنان المائلة بالمتانة و التعشيق السلس و التشغيل الهادئ الأكثر إنتظاما و الخالى من الأهتزازات, من عيوبها هو وجود قوى دفع جانبية.


 




إن شاء الله ال البقية قريبا رجو أن يكون نال أعجابكم​ 
_و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله_ _وبركاته_​ 


_الأمضاء_


----------

